# tracing a horse



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Two years ago due to unforseen circumstances I had to part with my old mare. She would now be 29 years old. I sold her to a woman in Derbyshire who wanted a companion for her young horse. I asked her to keep in touch and to at least let me know that she had got home safely but I've not heard anything since.


She was a bay with a small white sock on her hear side hind leg which had a small bald spot just above the coronet band and a small cresent shaped white mark on her off side thigh from an injury before I had her. She had a small splint on the inside of both forelegs and a small white star on her forehead with a few white spots going down the front of her face .She was approximately 15.2HH and was a part bred cleveland bay although she did not have papers.

I am only trying to find out if she is well ,wether she is still alive as I know there is a chance that she could be dead now .Her name is Roxy and she had a passport although I'm not sure who it as with. I think I put her down by her show name which was Sweet Roxanne.

I know its a long shot but I wandered if anyone on her may know of her


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry i can not help but good luck hope you find her. we had a pony called benny haw was bule and white he will be 8 years old and 14.3we can not find him we sold him about 3yearsand allso a pony called sprit 14hh and is red and white he will be 8 to if you see him you will remeber as he is a bit of a nuter it is so sad when all i would like to do is to find out that he is ok at his now home


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Try putting her on Mersey horse.. quite a few post on there.. I found my old horse on there..


----------

